Ask HN: How do you focus on work during a global pandemic? - HashBasher
======
PaulHoule
I do work that can be done at home and my employer is cool with that. I worked
at home a long time and got sick and tired of it, I'd prefer to go to the
office, but it is better than getting sick. It is more challenging though
since my teenager is home from school.

My wife helps take care of a sweet old man who suffers from dementia at a
nearby care facility, they take her temperature, make her wear a mask, but she
can still do that. She also teaches people how to ride horses, when the
weather is good she still has people come out.

I live on a farm so I am physically isolated from potential carriers -- it's
not like downstate, where it is just hard to find the distance. I am an
introvert and don't feel the need to go out to busy places other than the gym
to lift weights. The weather has been unpleasant the last few days so it
hasn't been so much fun to go outside.

Despite all that I am still messed up by the stress, a friend of the family
told me that he "feels tired" and that might be a good way to put it. Even if
your physical situation is OK, you probably aren't going to be firing on all
cylinders because of the stress and the first thing is to not beat yourself up
over it.

------
ThrowawayR2
I remind my self that being in a pandemic _and_ being high on the list of
targets for being laid off for non-performance is much, much worse than simply
being in a pandemic. The bills still have to be paid after all.

